# Aktualisieren des Apache Servers



## Uffi (5. Oktober 2003)

ja hallo.
Ich bearbeite meine PHP seiten und HTML Seiten.
Die Dateien leigen auf dem Server(auf meinem Rechner).
Ja bearbeite diese und starte dann den Server aber der Server hat immer noch die alten Eigenschaften gespeichert.
ich kann ihn aktualisieren oder mein Rechner neustarten aber es funktioniert nicht.

Wenn mir einer Helfen kann dann bitte soll er mir das erklären?

Danke im voraus


----------



## dfd1 (7. Oktober 2003)

Ähm, ich versteh nicht ganz...

Meinst du etwa das:

Du veränderst HTML und PHP-Seiten. Beim Reload (F5) der geänderten Page, wird die Seite nicht aktualisiert.

Oder das:
Ich ändere Config-Files vom Apache, aber die änderungen werden nie angenommen. Egal ob ich den Dienst neu starte, oder den Rechner.


----------



## Uffi (7. Oktober 2003)

ne ich meine das mit der F5 Taste z.B.

Mache die Seite und nix passiert dann. (die alte Seite steht noch da).
Doch öfters schon aber erst nach so ca. 30 min. oder garnicht.


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Oktober 2003)

Eieiei, schreib' bitte Deine Gedanken ganz aus und springe nicht mitten im Satz zum nächsten. Du bist schwer zu verstehen ....

Du solltest in Deinem Browser einstellen, das er die Seite beim Aufruf immer aktualisieren soll. Sonst verwendet er den Cache (und der verändert sich dann halt nicht, sondern bleibt).

Beim IE geht das z.B. so:

Extras -> Internetoptionen -> Reiter: Allgemein -> Feld: Temporäre Internetdateien -> Button: Einstellungen

Neuere Versionen der gespeicherten Seiten suchen:

X *Bei jedem Zugriff auf die Seite * (das hier sollte anhakt sein)
*Bei jedem Start von Internet Explorer* (dumm)
*Automatisch* (dies ist der Standard, funktioniert aber manchmal nicht)
*Nie* (unnötig)


----------



## Uffi (8. Oktober 2003)

die Seite kann ich Aktualisieren wie ich will.
Ich Glaube es hängt mit dem Server zusammen.


----------



## Uffi (8. Oktober 2003)

he leute
Voll krass es funktioniert. Danke an den Letzten Schreiber.
Ich muss zugeben ich wäre niemals darauf gekommen.

nochmals Danke jetze brauche ich erstmal keine Hilfe mehr was Server Technih anfällt nochmals danke


----------

